# Melting gold (Reclaim gold from old jewelry scraps)



## ChickenLittle (Oct 13, 2011)

I thank each of you for answering my questions about jewelry. I have another one if you don't mind?

How would you, or would you want to, melt down gold or silver from jewelry? I was thinking of doing this to get rid of all the non gold/silver metals and be left with pure gold/silver. Again, would you even want to do this? Another thought was if you had to use the gold/silver for fillings or crowns.

And no, I'm not going to shoot a werewolf! :mrgreen:


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I know you can buy kits for melting down metals, but I think they are like 600 bucks for the small ones at home....which, unless you have a boat load of jewelry or a stead inflow of gold/silver, it wouldn't be worth it, Instead, see what you can sell it for and go to a coin store and buy "Junk" silver and gold bullion. If you know exactly how much gold weight is in the jewelry i think ebay is a good bet for getting your money worth, people on there pay over spot value regularly so that's my suggestion.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I second acidlittle 100% that would be the best thing to do, the another thing I've seen is guys on criagslist who melt down your scrap silver jewelry into bars or rounds for 20% of the finished product. however you would have different purities every time especially with gold and you would have to invite strangers to your place that now know you have precious metals. I would sell on ebay and reinvest into coins or bullion. it is easier and safer however the shmelting would be more profitable but is high risk due to strangers in your home, hot liquid metal, and even if you spend all this money on a melting kit you don't even know if anyone will take you up on the service


----------



## bruceg (Mar 30, 2012)

I wonder if you could melt gold with a Fresnal lens.


----------

